# Solved: Dell 2305 incompatible with Win 10



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

I went to the win 10 icon today to see what's up. It apparently scanned my system and then came up with a msg that my pc was incompatible with win 10. It gave a short one line reason which I think was "Realtek PCIe GBE disconnected from network" but I can't remember for sure. I went back to see and lo and behold, the win10 window icon was gone. Sooo, I can't check to see if that was the msg for sure. I also checked device manager and it said Realtek network adapter was working fine. Not looking for tech support - just wondering if anyone else ran into this problem

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250u Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3835 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 943678 MB, Free - 623889 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0DPRF9
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled -- Malwarebytes updated and enabled.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Dell Inspiron One 2305*

It has a *Realtek RTL8111E Gigabit Ethernet* device.

It should work okay with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

That Realtek that you mention does not show up in my device manager. I guess it's a moot point anyway since the windows icon for reserving a copy has been taken off my system. Thanks.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Also, should I download that device to my system??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> That Realtek that you mention does not show up in my device manager


It probably appears in the "Network Adapters" heading as *Realtek PCIe Gigabit Controller* or something similar to that.

If you double-click it to open its properties window, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list, its vendor and device codes will probably identify it as such.

What are the exact 4-character codes that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_* in those strings?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller is how it is listed in device mgr.

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_04791028&REV_06
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_04791028
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&CC_0200


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_04791028&REV_06
> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_04791028
> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&CC_020000
> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&CC_0200


According to those vendor and device codes, it's a *Realtek RTL8168/RTL8111* gigabit ethernet device.

The Realtek site hasn't posted any Windows 10 drivers yet, but I'm fairly sure Windows 10 will install a driver for it and it'll work okay.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

OK thanks. Guess I'll have to see if it shows up on my system desktop again. It's gone for now but it also disappeared from my laptop which was found to be compatible with 10. Thanks again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

